# EchoStar May Not Pay Breakup Fee If Hughes Acquisition Fails



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Littleton, Colorado, March 18 -- EchoStar Communications Corp. may not have to pay all of a $600 million breakup fee it its proposed acquisition of General Motors Corp.'s Hughes Electronics Corp. fails to get regulatory approval, the company said.

Full Story


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm sure both sides have teams of lawyers standing at the ready, just in case....


----------

